# FOR SALE Apple 60 GB iPod Video.....150 USD



## masterk (Oct 18, 2006)

BUSINESS QUOTE. 
We have all brands of Mobile Phones,Ipods,Sidekicks,Nextels 
phone,Laptops 
for sell at cheap and 
affordable prices, they ranges from 
NOKIA 
SAMSUNG 
LG 
SONYERICSSON 
MOTOROLA 
ALCATEL 
PANASONIC With Bluetooth, all brands and Models of Nextel Phones, we 
want you to get back to us with your quote so that we can begin a good 
business relationship. Note they are all Brand New T2 Euro 
specs,unlocked, no operator logo, come in theiroriginal sealed box, 
With 1 year international warrantyfrom the manufacturer, English & 
Spanish manual, Finland made. 

We want to assure you that you will never regret buyingfrom us because 
the delivery will be to your doorstep viaFedEx Courier service.And the 
Tracking number shall be sentto you upon acknowledgement of your 
payment. 
Kindly acknowledge the reciept of our mail and get back tous at 
[email protected] 

NEXTEL 1930 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$120USD 
NEXTEL 1960 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$130USD 
NEXTEL i870 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$140usd 
NEXTEL i450 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...90usd 
NEXTEL I830 FOR A VHEAP PRICE OF.....$100USD 
NEXTEL 1860 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$105USD 

SAMSUNG SCH i830 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$220USD 
SAMSUNG MM-1940 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$190USD 
SAMSUNG SGH D307 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF..$180USD 
SAMSUNG SGH D720 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$170USD 
SAMSUNG D500 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$160USD 

MOTOROLA V3 RAZ FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$140USD 
MOTOROLA MPX 220 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $120USD 
MPX 300 FOR CHEAP PRICE OF...$150USD 

SIDEKICK 2 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$120USD 
SIDEKICK 3 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$180USD 

SONYERICSSON P990 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$220USD 
SONYERICSSON W900 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$210USD 
SONYERICSSON Z500a FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$190usd 
SONYERICSSON Z520 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$200USD 
SONYERICSSON P910 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$180USD 
SONYERICSSON P800 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$160USD 
SONYERICSSON K750i FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$110USD 

NOKIA 9500 COMMUNICATOR FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$200USD 
NOKIA 9300 COMMUNICATOR FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$180USD 
NOKIA N70 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $140USD 
NOKIA N71 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $170USD 
NOKIA N72 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $200USD 
NOKIA N73 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $230USD 
NOKIA N80 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $150USD 
NOKIA N90 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $170USD 
NOKIA N91 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $200USD 
NOKIA N92 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $240USD 
NOKIA N93 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF $270USD 
NOKIA 7360 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$170USD 
NOKIA 7370 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$180USD 
NOKIA 6682 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$150USD 
NOKIA 7380 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$200USD 
NOKIA 8800 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$180USD 
NOKIA E60 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$160USD 
NOKIA E61 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$180USD 

PAMTREO 600 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$120USD 
PAMTREO 650 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$150USD, 
XBOX 360 FOR A CHEAP PRICE OF...$200USD 

Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Pink M9435LL/A ...40 USD 
Apple 40 GB iPod photo...40 USD 
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Silver M9160LL/A ...40 USD 
Apple 60 GB iPod Photo M9830LL/A...60 USD 
Apple 60 GB iPod photo ...55 USD 
Apple 30 GB iPod Photo M9829LL/A...50 USD 
Apple 512 MB iPod Shuffle MP3 Player...40 USD 
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Blue M9436LL/A...45 USD 
Apple 2 GB iPod Nano...50 USD 
Apple 4 GB iPod Nano...60 USD 
Apple 30 GB iPod Video...110 USD 
Apple 60 GB iPod Video...150 USD 

for more details contact legenticmobilepl[email protected]


----------



## dizzy (Oct 18, 2006)

Reported and :banned:. Thank you!

I wish he'd find another forum to bother. :whoopin:


----------



## frisco (Oct 18, 2006)

Group buy?


----------



## cy (Oct 18, 2006)

a high seller fee ($25?) for brand new cpf members only, would get rid of this type junk.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't think so (based on the forum this was posted in). Unless you want to charge all new memebers $25 to even be able to post.

Greg


----------



## cy (Oct 18, 2006)

opsss... you've got a totally valid point. junk posters will post where ever...



greg_in_canada said:


> I don't think so (based on the forum this was posted in). Unless you want to charge all new memebers $25 to even be able to post.
> 
> Greg


----------



## greg_in_canada (Oct 18, 2006)

The macrumors forum won't let you start a new thread unless you have been a member for 30 days (you can respond to existing ones). This might weed out some of them but would also harm honest newbies who join to ask a question about flashlights.

Greg


----------



## PEU (Oct 19, 2006)

a 4 months posting ban for sales areas should do the trick. And a 48hs ban for posting in any area for all new users will keep us mostly clean of this kind of spam.

My 0.02 of peso


Pablo


----------



## onlinewarlord (Oct 19, 2006)

Fees and bannings will not solve anything because these folks are registering for the sole purpose of posting their ads. They do not care about, and will not pay fees, and they are not going to care about being banned since they have no interest in CPF, they are only here to post their ad.

greg_in_canda's suggestion seems like it would at least require some effort from the ADspamers and deter a lot of their BS. Genuine new members of CPF often say that they have been trolling or reading the forum for quite some time before they make their first post anyway.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 19, 2006)

Not only is it spam, but it looks like scam spam. 4gb Ipod Nano for $60? 2gb for $50? Yeah, right, sure, uh huh.....


----------



## Led_Blind (Oct 19, 2006)

Has any one noticed the email address????

excuse me while i sign him up for some spam.... hmmm, one pr0n, ooooo shopping networks, look a comu*%st spam... niiiiiiiice.

Spammers love being spammed


----------



## farmall (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm not an expert on this, but would stopping people that are trying to register with free accounts like yahoo and hotmail and the such help any?

If you really wanted to be a member I don't think you would have a problem with giving a good address. 

I have tryed to join forums and there was a approval period involved also.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 19, 2006)

The above suggestion is ok, as long as people are allowed in through email request. I have a yahoo email address and I sometimes need to get permission to register on some boards.


----------



## Rando (Oct 19, 2006)

farmall said:


> I'm not an expert on this, but would stopping people that are trying to register with free accounts like yahoo and hotmail and the such help any?
> 
> If you really wanted to be a member I don't think you would have a problem with giving a good address.
> 
> I have tryed to join forums and there was a approval period involved also.



All I ever use is my gmail account. I've switched ISPs so much in the last 10 years that I've never even logged into the one that comes from my provider.


----------



## snakebite (Oct 22, 2006)

dizzy said:


> Reported and :banned:. Thank you!
> 
> I wish he'd find another forum to bother. :whoopin:


i think it already got banned at badcaps forums.
we kill about a dozen a week.these are likely one man ops who take the time to reg so they can pass the capcha (sp) test.thats the distorted characters in an image. 
i am convinced they use some sort of software tool.


----------



## tedjanxt (Oct 22, 2006)

> Genuine new members of CPF often say that they have been trolling or reading the forum for quite some time before they make their first post anyway.



/agreed. I still lurk more than post. Been here, like, 9-10 months?


----------

